# Gran Turismo fürn PC



## hempels_sofa (8. April 2008)

*Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Ich will endlich dieses Gran Turismo fürn PC. es kotzt mich an das ich so ein umfangreiches rennspiel nicht fürn PC erscheint.
wenn das game nicht nächste woche für den PC erscheint dann dann halte ich so lange die luft an bis es da ist


----------



## Adrenalize (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

War nett, dich gekannt zu haben.


----------



## ShrinkField (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> War nett, dich gekannt zu haben.



hää? edit: aah, habs nach überlegungen kapiert, sorry

BTT:

Ich würd auch alles dafür geben um Gran Turismo auf PC zu zocken aber wie ich gehört habe gibts GT "AUSSCHLIEßLICH" nur für Ps3...echt schade aber vielleicht wissen andere User hier mehr...


----------



## memphis@Mg (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

ne gibt emulatoren nur habe ich noch nix gescheites gefunden im XS forum (VOLL ENGLISCH) habe ich auf nem OC screen nen emu gesehn auf dem Grand4 lief auch dort wurde danach gefragt zwecks welcher emu der war auch verlinkt aber ich habe da NIX zum laufen bekomme

vieleicht kennt eines aus dem forum hier noch was?!

SOVIEL sei gesagt ES GEHT!oder sollte


----------



## No_Limit (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Vielleicht bringts ja was wenn wir hier alle unser verlangen nach Gran Turismo als PC Version niederschreiben. 

Hab auf der PS2 immer GT2 und GT3 gezockt, würde mich freuen wenns GT auch fürn PC geben würde.

mfg No_Limit


----------



## Adrenalize (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Gran Tourismo ist halt einer der exklusiven Titel von Sony. Der Wird nicht für PCV erscheinen, eher lernen Schweine fliegen. Weil alleine mit dem Spiel motiviert Sony tausende von Leuten, sich die Konsole zuzulegen.


----------



## memphis@Mg (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Gran Tourismo ist halt einer der exklusiven Titel von Sony. Der Wird nicht für PCV erscheinen, eher lernen Schweine fliegen. Weil alleine mit dem Spiel motiviert Sony tausende von Leuten, sich die Konsole zuzulegen.



tja da ist was dran! aber ich hatte auch schon tage wo ich gerne GT @ pc wollte! naja mal schauen was noch so passiert!
*ob schweine echt fliegen lernen?überleg*


----------



## Oliver (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Weil es wohl nie für PC erscheinen wird, habe ich mit  für GT3 eine PS2 und für GT5 eine PS3 zugelget. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## thecroatien (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

nachdem ich mir für gt 4 auf ps2 extra ein lenkrad und fahrgestell gekauft hab, hab ich eig. wenig bock mir ne ps3 zu holn.
Obwohl es auch wieder reizt mit saugeiler Grafik auf nem LCD zu zocken und den sound mit dolby suround wieder zugeben
Abwarten bis die PS3 auch für uns schüler erreichbare preise erreicht
Wäre aber trotzdem schön wenn es auch fün pc kommt

mfg


----------



## Player007 (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Ich glaube, dieses Spiel ist so ähnlich wie GT5:
http://www.pcgames.de/?product_id=173442

Aber wäre trotzdem geil, wenn es irgendwann ma fürn PC kommt.

Gruß


----------



## push@max (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Früher gab es mal ein Tool namens Bloob, damit konnte man PS1 Spiele auf dem PC zocken, wär schon wenn es sowas auch für PS3 geben würde.

Aber damit macht Sony auch den Umsatz, exklusive Top-Titel nur für die eigene Konsole, wenn ich die Kohle hätte und nicht darauf achten müsste, würd ich mir auch mal eben wegen einem Spiel ne PS3 für mindestens 400 kaufen.


----------



## Oliver (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Ich muss auch auf mein geld achten, aber den Luxus habe ich mir mal gegönnt. Ne Runde auf der Konsole zocken, während man es sich auf dem Sofa gemütlich macht, hat auf jeden Fall was für sich


----------



## push@max (9. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich muss auch auf mein geld achten, aber den Luxus habe ich mir mal gegönnt. Ne Runde auf der Konsole zocken, während man es sich auf dem Sofa gemütlich macht, hat auf jeden Fall was für sich



Das war jetzt nicht persönlich gemeint , ich meine im allgemeinen, wenn man das Geld hat, kümmert es einen nicht. Ich werde mir auch mal ne PS3 holen und das erste Spiel wird dann GT5 sein.

Was mich nur stört ist, dass die Konsole seid dem Erscheinen schon so oft verändert wurde, seien es die Prozessoren im Die-Shrink und eine verringerte Leistungsaufnahme oder wie bei der XBox360 neue Kühler die ebenfalls aufgrund neuer Chips verwendet werden können. Jetzt soll wieder ein Die Shrink bei der PS3 folgen und dann vielleicht eine Slim Version...da warte ich lieber noch, wenn in absehbarer Zeit viele Updates folgen sollen.

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass damals ebenfalls die Konsolen so oft verbessert wurden wie heute.


----------



## ShrinkField (10. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



Player007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dieses Spiel ist so ähnlich wie GT5:
> http://www.pcgames.de/?product_id=173442
> 
> Aber wäre trotzdem geil, wenn es irgendwann ma fürn PC kommt.
> ...



WOW! Das Game wurde ja schonmal in der PcGames(Hardware) vorgestellt aber ohne wirkliche Screenshots... die man da sieht, sehen ja echt bombastisch aus!!! Aber 3. Quartal ist auch noch lange und obs da denn auch wirklich raus kommt !!?? Aufjedenfall sehen die Screens derb Actionreich aus !!!


----------



## Jor-El (10. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Na, wenn GT durch ein Update Ende des Jahres ein Schadensmodell bekommt, kommt auch ne PS3 ins Haus. Hoffentlich dann in der Slim Version. Bis dahin habe ich genügend Spaß an Forza 2.


----------



## potzblitz (10. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



push@max schrieb:


> Was mich nur stört ist, dass die Konsole seid dem Erscheinen schon so oft verändert wurde, seien es die Prozessoren im Die-Shrink und eine verringerte Leistungsaufnahme oder wie bei der XBox360 neue Kühler die ebenfalls aufgrund neuer Chips verwendet werden können. Jetzt soll wieder ein Die Shrink bei der PS3 folgen und dann vielleicht eine Slim Version...da warte ich lieber noch, wenn in absehbarer Zeit viele Updates folgen sollen.



*Kostensenkung *sobald eine neue Fertigungtechnik/verfahren verfügbar ist wird es innerhalb kürzester Zeit umgesetzt um Kosten zu sparen und den Gewinn zu steigern bzw. um schwarze Zahlen zu schreiben.

So könntest du lange Warten, da es immer ein Verbesserung gibt (auf alle Systeme).


----------



## push@max (10. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



potzblitz schrieb:


> *Kostensenkung *sobald eine neue Fertigungtechnik/verfahren verfügbar ist wird es innerhalb kürzester Zeit umgesetzt um Kosten zu sparen und den Gewinn zu steigern bzw. um schwarze Zahlen zu schreiben.
> 
> So könntest du lange Warten, da es immer ein Verbesserung gibt (auf alle Systeme).


Wenn es sich bewahrheitet, dass die PS3 am ende des Jahres in der Slim Version erscheint, werde ich sie mir kaufen. Ich kauf bestimmt jetzt nichts, wenn ich weiss, dass es in den nächsten Monaten große Updates geben soll.


----------



## Wannseesprinter (10. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Weil es wohl nie für PC erscheinen wird, habe ich mit  für GT3 eine PS2 und für GT5 eine PS3 zugelget. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts



Du hast bereits alle drei Klassen (C, B, A) durch?


----------



## Bonkic (10. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



push@max schrieb:


> Wenn es sich bewahrheitet, dass die PS3 am ende des Jahres in der Slim Version erscheint, werde ich sie mir kaufen. Ich kauf bestimmt jetzt nichts, wenn ich weiss, dass es in den nächsten Monaten große Updates geben soll.



dann kannst du getrost jetzt schon zuschlagen.
schon ende des jahres wird es garantiert keine slim- version der ps3 geben, auch wenn dieses gerücht in der tat mal die runde machte.


----------



## Oliver (10. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Du hast bereits alle drei Klassen (C, B, A) durch?



Habe die PS3 noch originalverpackt hier stehen. Ich habe keinen passenden Monitor/Fernseher und auf meiner 30cm Röhre fang ich erst gar nicht an zu spielen 

Wird wohl noch bis Ende des Monats dauern.


----------



## push@max (10. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Habe die PS3 noch originalverpackt hier stehen. Ich habe keinen passenden Monitor/Fernseher und auf meiner 30cm Röhre fang ich erst gar nicht an zu spielen
> 
> Wird wohl noch bis Ende des Monats dauern.



Das ist der Mist bei den heutigen Konsolen, da braucht man auch gleich einen entsprechenden TV um GT5 zu genießen (ähnlich wie bei Crysis, erst auf voll ist es richtig geil)

Muss man da etwas spezielles beachten, beim Kauf eines neuen TV?


----------



## Oliver (11. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Naja, es sollte groß sein, HD-ready und auf jeden Fall HDCP unterstützen, damit du auch HD-Filme auf Blu-Ray sehen kannst.

Ich werde mir wohl den 27,5"-TFT zulegen, den Lars in einer der letzten Ausgaben getestet hat. Modell fällt mir gerade nicht ein, war aber von Samsung, wenn mich nichts täuscht.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Ich werde mir wohl den 27,5"-TFT zulegen, den Lars in einer der letzten Ausgaben getestet hat. Modell fällt mir gerade nicht ein, war aber von Samsung, wenn mich nichts täuscht.



du meinst diesen hier? und nicht die HannsG bzw Viewsonic TN Grütze?


----------



## Oliver (11. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Doch die Viewsonic-Grütze


----------



## Adrenalize (11. April 2008)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Doch die Viewsonic-Grütze


27" TN ?! 

Da steht wohl jemand auf psychedelische Farbverläufe aus jedem Blickwinkel, wa?


----------



## stolle80 (8. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Ich verstehe ehrlichgesagt nicht warum die GT nicht für den PC rausbringen  das wäre der Hammer schlechthin, höhere Auflösung, schärfere Texturen, Fotorealismus pur, sind die denn dof? 
ich hole mir doch keine Konsole dafür, selber schuld sage ich nur


----------



## ph1driver (9. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

11.04.2008

Leichenfledderer


----------



## Nekro (10. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

ja, GT für PC wäre was feines.
Damals auf der PS2 meine ersten Bekanntschaften mit der Nordschleife gemacht und bis heute hat die Liebe gehalten <3 ingame sowie im RL


----------



## ThePlayer (10. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



thecroatien schrieb:


> Abwarten bis die PS3 auch für uns schüler erreichbare preise erreicht



Hat ja fast den Einführungspreis der PS2, damals ca. 900DM.


----------



## Jan565 (11. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*



stolle80 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe ehrlichgesagt nicht warum die GT nicht für den PC rausbringen  das wäre der Hammer schlechthin, höhere Auflösung, schärfere Texturen, Fotorealismus pur, sind die denn dof?
> ich hole mir doch keine Konsole dafür, selber schuld sage ich nur



Es war von anfang an klar das GT5 PS3 exklusiv wird. Sogar als das Game 2005 vorstellt wurde, war bekannt es kommt nur für die PS3. GT war schon immer nur auf der PS zu haben, egal welecher Teil, ob GT1, 2, 3, Concept, Prolouge 4, 4, Prolouge5, und jetzt 5.


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2010)

*AW: Gran Turismo fürn PC*

Der Thread ist schon über ein Jahr alt, daher wird hier dicht gemacht.

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

